# CRS - Stellar Strafish (get it?) and Clean up Crew (CUC) have arrived.....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Starfish
Peppermint Shrimp
Cleaner Shrimp
Blood Shrimp
Sea Urchins
Sea Cucumbers
Snails
Sea Hares
Sea Apples


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Starfish*

Can you provide name of starfish for us rookie reefers and also the cost please and thanks.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great stuff !!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

PaulF757 said:


> Can you provide name of starfish for us rookie reefers and also the cost please and thanks.


The starfish are Fromia monilis.


----------

